# Tri does; yes even more!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some more of Tracker's girls. they are almost fully grown now. the ones that are all white or almost all white are yellow tris. Two of them has smudges of cream and yellow, and I blame the lack of color on having c^e in the mix. Good for black tris, not so much for yellow. I plan on breeding them to full colored red and fawns, all of whom come from litters that also produced tris. It is very frustrating to have lost the so much of the color in that line, but I am determined to get it back!

In the meantime, there are a couple of pretty black tris in this litter, at least, for your viewing enjoyment.













Little bit of yellow and cream splashing on this one


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the second pic! 
You realy have some stunning mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Glowing with health and vigour as always, moustress, and I do always love to see those wonderful thick tails


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm liking the second one down.What a shame about the lost ones,they were so beautiful and I was envious of the yellows and the odd eyes.I've no doubt you'll re create them :wavesanta


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

SarahC: Yeah, I am a big fan of fat tails. I think it indicates strength and vitality, and is a good indicator of a healthy genome in the line. The yellow tricolors are important as they are the only unique contribution I've made to state of the mouse fancy. I wonder if anyone else is trying to create them, even as we skweek. I hope so; I am so pleased already to see other breeders on both sides of the Atlantic having success breeding tris and splashed, and can't wait to see what happens next!

Roland, I think it was, had said that my yellow tris were based on brindled, which may actually be correct, as my yellow/reds came from brindles, and were bred to remove the appearance of brindling. I have wondered if and when that brindling would resurface, and just last night I was examining a young buck who appears to have splodge of bright golden fur next to brown splodges and similar stuff on the head. I could well happen that recessive yellow does NOT yield anything really striking beyond yellow splashes, but I will continue to work and investigate. I had done actual brindle/tri crosses that yielded a lot of BEW's, really big typey ones, which I love, but weren't what I was looking for, and now that I see signs of the brindling remerging, it'll be interesting to see what happens down the line with those mousies.

I really appreciate you taking the time to express your interest in my mousies.

:cbanner


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The yellows are just very striking, never seen that before you!!! I also love the little one with the dutch-like facial marking!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow they're amazing! Tell me exactly what you're feeding them lmao mine are a bit scruffy


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Equal measures of straight oats and barley, safflower seeds enough that each gets about one to three depending on how it goes from the bucket to the hand, occasional bits of mixed red and white millet with thistle seed, and they all get a lump of premium corn free puppy kibble (lamb and rice formula, no tomato pomice in it, no meat by products) every other day. Breeders get the kibble every day in addition to a slightly increased ration of the normal diet, along with scrambled egg, bread and milk ( actually formula or whey powder based drink) just enough to barely moisten the dried bread (dried because meeces can have problems with live yeast).

I also give other healthy foods to them on immpulse every now and then. They will eat almost anything, and it's impossible to say what will be a hit with any given mousie. Greens are generally appreciated. Dried apple, banana, or mango are eager ripped from my fingers....a little tuna or chicken...cooked rice. Anything starchy in small quanitities, providing it's not sugary or too fatty is their absolute favorite. I avoid giving them anything salty. Dried bread is about the saltiest thing they ever see.

Corn is avoided at all cost; here in the US our meeces haven't been as meticulously bred to resist cancer, and I'm not willing to give them something I think is harmful; others feel differently. I've thought of trying canned corn, as I suspect that whatever it is that is carcinogenic, or converts to that, is denatured by cooking. My meeces never really ate much of the corn they got when I started 13 years ago. I have to sort the barley I got most recently as it has a kernel here and there along with broken up bits. I get seed quality grains whenever possible, as they have less crud and almost never has anything objectionable. It's more expensive, but it's an expense I gladly bear.

They don't get bugs or worms; nothing to be gained fromr them but a little extra fun, I guess. High in protein and healthy fats; I'd eat if if I was starving, but I won't feed them anything I wouldn't gladly eat myself.

They get pure filtered water, the kind that's sold at tappers in the grocery (reverse osmosis process).


----------

